

The Linux 3.1 Kernel May Have A New Logo - Garbage
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTg5Nw

======
bitcracker
Great Message!

Who is mocked? Everyone who tries Linux with Kernel 3.1 the first time will
think: Wow, Linux today is where Windows was 1992 :-)

------
sirwanqutbi
this is the problem with the linux community.. a very immature attitude that
doesn't get them anywhere but makes the community look like a crowd of
obnoxious troll hackers.

